# Glory Hole OD - Red Remote Gain Mod?



## yazooligan (Aug 18, 2022)

I want to add a high/low gain switch to my Glory Hole, and I've seen it done with toggle switches, but I'm wondering if anyone knows how to wire an input jack to use with my Red Remote to switch R7 between stock (220k) and 470k. Can this be done? Thanks!

Here's a reference image (not my build!) for toggle wiring.



			https://forum.pedalpcb.com/attachments/ad6b5f03-17ef-4c24-8b2c-3f79875e04d9-jpeg.4427/


----------



## swyse (Aug 18, 2022)

I don’t know how it’s done but I can tell you how I would do it. I would add a Jack and make sure it’s insulated from the enclosure so it doesn’t ground out your nfb loop and I would install the 470k resistor on the board and then use the Jack to add in a 430k resistor in parallel (225k when in parallel with the 470k). If you want to have an on board switch as well I’d use a switching Jack to accomplish that instead of a mono one so when the plug is inserted it disables the onboard toggle.


----------



## yazooligan (Aug 19, 2022)

swyse said:


> I don’t know how it’s done but I can tell you how I would do it. I would add a Jack and make sure it’s insulated from the enclosure so it doesn’t ground out your nfb loop and I would install the 470k resistor on the board and then use the Jack to add in a 430k resistor in parallel (225k when in parallel with the 470k). If you want to have an on board switch as well I’d use a switching Jack to accomplish that instead of a mono one so when the plug is inserted it disables the onboard toggle.


Rad! I’m up for it! Would you be able to possibly make a diagram for the wiring? And is this the kind of Jack I need? 









						1/4" Stereo Switched Enclosed Jack - Solder Lugs
					

Same day shipping and awesome prices for guitar pedal parts! A family owned business with AMAZING customer service.




					lovemyswitches.com
				




Thank you so much for the reply! This is going to be really fun.


----------



## swyse (Aug 19, 2022)

That jack should work as long as your enclosure has room for it somewhere.
https://lovemyswitches.com/1-4-stereo-switched-enclosed-jack-5-pins/
This is a bit more compact if you can't find space for the other one, but either should work as long as you insulate it from the enclosure well. 
I drew up a bit crude of a diagram, but this is how I'd wire it. Note I drew the 470k on the board already, but you can put it wherever works out best. The switch picture is on-on, but could just as easily be on-off or a dpdt on-on.


----------



## swyse (Aug 19, 2022)

Also I think in my haste I labeled the hi and lo backwards, but you should be able to figure that one out when its plugged in!


----------



## yazooligan (Aug 20, 2022)

swyse said:


> Also I think in my haste I labeled the hi and lo backwards, but you should be able to figure that one out when its plugged in!


You rock! Thank you for this! If it works I’ll have to integrate it into some other builds.

Here’s what I have on hand.


----------



## swyse (Aug 20, 2022)

That should do the trick, just have to make sure the pins on your Jack match the one in my example and make sure it doesn’t ground on the enclosure and you should be good to go!


----------



## yazooligan (Aug 20, 2022)

swyse said:


> That should do the trick, just have to make sure the pins on your Jack match the one in my example and make sure it doesn’t ground on the enclosure and you should be good to go!


Well, it worked! At first the toggle worked fine. However, after using the red remote, the toggle switch stopped working, even after unplugging the remote. I’m not sure what happened to the toggle. I think I’m also going to try a different combo of resistors to get an even gainier high gain setting.


----------



## swyse (Aug 20, 2022)

yazooligan said:


> Well, it worked! At first the toggle worked fine. However, after using the red remote, the toggle switch stopped working, even after unplugging the remote. I’m not sure what happened to the toggle. I think I’m also going to try a different combo of resistors to get an even gainier high gain setting.


Maybe slightly corroded contacts on the jack? I'd try to see if they need a quick clean. Glad it worked though!


----------



## yazooligan (Aug 23, 2022)

swyse said:


> Maybe slightly corroded contacts on the jack? I'd try to see if they need a quick clean. Glad it worked though!


I re-flowed the connections on the toggle switch and on the jack, and the toggle is working again. Haven’t plugged the remote switch in yet to test that part.

Suppose I wanted to add an indicator LED for the high gain channel, any idea where I would need to wire it in?


----------



## yazooligan (Aug 24, 2022)

The "Red" Remote functionality does indeed bypass the toggle, and now the toggle re-engages when the remote plug is removed from the jack, all as intended! I just need to figure out where to wire in a red LED to indicate when the high-gain channel is engaged.

I don't have a ton of variety in my resistor stock right now, so after trying 470k in R7 and still wanting for gain, I ended up going with a 1M on the board and a 1M and a 470k wired together in parallel to bring the low-gain channel to 242k, not too far from the stock 220k. I'm super happy with the higher gain setting, and I love that the low gain is still intact. The 470k was a very comfortable middle ground, and I hesitated to push it further, but rather than keep turning my boost on in front of it (which not everyone might have/want to do), I found that with the 1M you can just roll your guitar's volume back and still hit that sweet spot. 

I might try another tweak here or there down the line.


----------



## swyse (Aug 24, 2022)

I'm not sure how you could add a LED for the switching jack, it is a bit complicated due to it only being an on off spst effectively.  You could add one to the toggle side by just using a DPDT switch and using the extra set of poles, but it would be based on toggle position and not the red remote, so it would be misleading when using the remote.  Maybe someone else has a better idea of how it could be done.


----------



## Robert (Aug 24, 2022)

I believe the Morning Glory uses a relay that is controlled by the toggle (or Red Remote jack) to switch between modes. 

That gives you an extra relay pole to control the LED.


----------



## Robert (Aug 25, 2022)

Maybe we need a little somethin like this.....   





1/4" Remote switchable DPDT Relay with Overridable CTRL pad for toggle switch (or other) control input and onboard LED pad.


----------



## yazooligan (Aug 28, 2022)

Robert said:


> Maybe we need a little somethin like this.....
> 
> View attachment 31221
> 
> 1/4" Remote switchable DPDT Relay with Overridable CTRL pad for toggle switch (or other) control input and onboard LED pad.


I’d buy several of these!


----------

